# 6 cylinder 354 Perkins diesel last before rebuild?



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm at the dealer today picking up more parts for my project tractor white 2-105. Another customer overheard me asking for parts for this tractor. He said I have 5 whites ranging from 1976 on up and rattled them off. So we got to talking because I started asking questions. He ask me how many hours were on my tractor. I said just bought it and think around 6000 hours. He said o it was rebuilt already and will need another rebuild at about 8000 hours.
He is another white lover so I'm thinking he knows these tractors. I am puzzled because all that I read before buying this tractor led me to believe this was a good solid tractor. He did turn me on to a good parts place. Called them and am going to get a fuel tank for way less than allstatesagparts.

My question to all 6 cylinder 354 Perkins engine owners. How many hours are you getting out of them before rebuilding engine? Is this guy right at 4000 hours? This don't seem right to me! What type of work are you doing with it? I could see if your maxing it out all the time maybe with out oil changes or don't keep it full?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Want to clue us in to this secret parts source or are you exhausting it for yourself before you let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I used white 2-105 on a farm I worked at as a teenager. Was a really good tractor. Had the Perkins in it. Did all kinds of field work with the tractor and never had any trouble. Engine was rebuilt at about 7000 hrs. It was also the main work tractor at the farm. After I left the farm the tractor had 2500 hrs on rebuild and still running strong.

My own personal opinion would be if you only get 2000 hrs on rebuild then something was not done correctly, they had stack up issue some where.

I have had work done at local machine shop here and only advice I could give you is don't trust them completely. Re-measure everything when you get it back. Had crankshaft ground down .010'' and they never cut the thrust journal to match oversized bearing. Had to take it back and corrected so we had the proper end play.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe his cheap part supplier is just that cheap.

My independent mechanic says there is huge difference in quality of overhaul kits.He's prly overhauled a few thousand Perkins 354's


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Find that hard to believe about the Perkins. It's very truly feasible with the 2-135/2-155 as they used Hercules engines. Unbelievable torqu but not so great longevity.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bad service and or bad parts if he is not getting no more hours than that. We have had 2 Perkins 354 engines and one of them left with over 7500 hours and was still going strong no oil usage and still had plenty of power. The other was in a piece of equipment and had the hour meter replaced so do not know how many hours but never did anything but routine service to it. The only knock I have some of the earlier versions would leak some oil but this was cured in the later versions. More low end torque and better fuel economy than a lot of other engines in its class.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Want to clue us in to this secret parts source or are you exhausting it for yourself before you let the cat out of the bag?


Kramer farms Wisconsin Highway 23. 920 526-9915

Small family farm run by the two brothers. Met them both nice guys bought good used parts from them for my White project. Is that holding back?


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

those 354s were in a ton of different pieces of equipment built by a bunch of different manufacturers, there's a reason why.

they are darn near bullet proof most times, but that said every line has its lemons and maybe he had a 2000 hour lemon.

as far as anything I've seen or owned ive never seen one give up the ghost that soon, our 1069 wagon with the perkins has a little better then 2300 hours on it and its no power house but never says no with a full load of bales and wide open throttle, been that way for 30 years now


----------

